# E/M billing at a rehab facility



## shathau (May 9, 2018)

Does anyone have, or know of, a resource for billing rules at rehab centers. What are the billing requirements for E/M services at a rehab facility? 

Thank you!


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (May 9, 2018)

Who would be the provider of services rendering the E&M?  Physician?  NP?  Physical Therapist?


----------



## shathau (May 9, 2018)

Chelle-Lynn said:


> Who would be the provider of services rendering the E&M?  Physician?  NP?  Physical Therapist?



Physician and possibly an NP.


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (May 9, 2018)

Great! Then you would follow the standard requirements for billing E&M services as far as leveling service, documentation, etc.  Inpatient codes would be 99221-99233.  

You may want to review the CMS manual for place of service code such as , 61 for comprehensive inpatient rehab facility, POS 62 for outpatient, etc.


----------



## shathau (May 9, 2018)

Thank you, Chelle-Lynn!


----------

